# Looked at three store spaces today...



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

And each of them were in buildings that are a hundred years old at least. First we looked at the one we had called on. The one that seemed to have a small living space above. Really neat very old building. The basement is about a half basement and has a great deal of "creep" factor built in! Could not see much down there but there is an old bank type vault. The realtor explained that in the old days when Butte was a boom town there was another business down there. We are talking 50-60 years ago. The door has been fixed so it will not lock thankfully. I see no reason to ever go down there again lol. On the main floor where the street entry is the inside is painted purble with turquoise hand prints all over the walls (yikes!). The main room is about 20 x 30 feet and has two seperate bathrooms ?. Then going toward the rear of the building there is a second room that has a janitors closet and a giant gas pizza oven that is like 8x8 feet in size. and this room is probably 20 x 20. Beyond this room and still going toward the rear of the store there is yet a third room (these rooms have doorways connecting them but no doors). This third room is about 15x20 and has a stairway on one side that leads to a small living type space above the store. Went up there and there is a small kitchen , a full bath and then two other small rooms (have no idea what they are really meant to be). When the owner took out the old boiler from the basement (i am guessing here) they installed a large ceiling mounted type gas heater like you might see in a workshop or some such. The ductwork for the heater hangs along the wall of one of these rooms and then exits the wall toward the main store place and connects to the ceiling heater. Then....not done yet....there is another staircase that leads to a third floor that has three large tall windows facing out onto the street over the front door. This room has normal ceilings of about 7 foot in front by the windows but then about 30 feet back from the windows it slopes down ending at about (guessing) 5 feet on the other end. There is a hatch type closet thing that leads to the roof from there. The plaster is falling off the lath in this room and apparently someone is storing rental tux's in there? They supposedly belong to the owner of the building. Lots of cleaning up and repairing need to be done up there. I would consider this building if the owner would remove all the "junk" and the pizza oven. I think it is a very workable space. DH does not agree, says he was very disapointed in the place. More to follow


----------

